# No more Belton.



## Violet (30 April 2019)

Sad to see that the National Trust has pulled the plug on Belton.
https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...news-belton-horse-trials-run-last-time-685735


----------



## Velcrobum (30 April 2019)

Bit rude of NT to just drop that on the organiser without warning. BE also messed up a lot of venues recently by removing International status from them. Hambledon is not going to run any more a great pity as it was always very well supported. I wonder who is going to step in and replace it at what is event planning very short notice.


----------



## Chiffy (1 May 2019)

So sad to lose Belton, great venue. Apparently the news came out of the blue, no warning.


----------



## Molasses (1 May 2019)

such a shame, always felt like Belton was the first proper spring outing, seems very short-sighted decision


----------



## Goldenstar (1 May 2019)

Very sad but I do understand the reasons behind the decision I think given the importance of the event the NT could have given more notice .
BE will have to chuck some money at another venue with blessed going .


----------



## Fragglerock (1 May 2019)

We are losing so many venues locally (a lot due to development) I wonder how people will compete in future.


----------



## Honey08 (1 May 2019)

Its a shame, i really enjoyed Belton on the two occasions that ive been.  It also sounds like it was badly handled by the NT.  i appreciate their reasons, although didnt see any signs of damage to the land when i went.  I did go on good years weather wise though.


----------



## Berpisc (2 May 2019)

I couldn't help wondering if there was another reason besides the one given the NT, but maybe I am being cynical. Such a shame though.


----------



## Orangehorse (2 May 2019)

So badly handled by the National Trust.  They could have given a bit of notice rather than just drop it like that.  Me cynical too!


----------



## Chiffy (7 May 2019)

Anyone seen the latest from Stuart Buntine? He says he has been offered 3 castles and 5 stately homes? ðŸ˜


----------

